# Does GPU-Z work with hd4200?



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 19, 2010)

As title states... I have a 785g board and this is waht gpu z shows 0mhz for gpu speed.  Is there a problem with GPU Z reading the 785g boards or is it something else?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2010)

apparently it's not working well, are you sure your chipset is 785g ? gpuz thinks it's rs880


----------



## Maban (Jan 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> apparently it's not working well, are you sure your chipset is 785g ? gpuz thinks it's rs880



785G is RS880 isn't it?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 20, 2010)

possible, i have no clue


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 6, 2010)

Well it looks like there is gremlins in my motherboard lol.  IDK why it doesnt read properly but im sure of my mobo its the 2nd one in my specs.


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey alien.
I have had the same problem with my 7600 gs. When i dont install the latest drivers or vtune from the cd i had in the package it shows 0mhz too. I hope this will help


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 7, 2010)

Maban said:


> 785G is RS880 isn't it?



Yes, you are correct.

That motherboard has HD4200(RS880) integrated graphics.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2010)

same problem here on my 4200.

It used to work i think, might be related to cat 10.1


----------

